# Thought I'd share



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I recieved an email today from a fellow woodworker from a different site. He sent me a reminder of "Things to Consider When using A Table Saw". So I thought I would start my second year here at LJ's by sharing this. We all need reminders sometimes. We also need to remember that we can't always follow every rule, and we do make exceptions. However, when you do make exceptions and do things in an unsafe manner try to think of the best ways to do it. Stay calm and collected, and think it through thoroughly, fully aware of the consequences. Try not to be afraid of the tool, or the procedure. When you are, that is when you will get hurt. I hope I make it through my second year here with all my fingers. Be Safe.

Things To Consider When Using A Table Saw

*Always Wear Safety Equipment*: Safety glasses Hearing protection Appropriate clothing

*Always Keep the Area Clean*: Clear off stock, Clear off cutoffs, Clear off excess sawdust

*Always Check Safety Features*: Make sure the following function properly (adjust properly when power is turned off) Saw blade guard, Riving knife, Anti-kickback pawls

*Use Outfeed Tables/Stands When Appropriate*: Using these helpers will make the pieces being cut more stable and the cut easier to complete.

*Always Disconnect Power Before Changing Blade*: This will eliminate the possibility that the saw could be inadvertently turned on while the table saw is being worked on.

*Do Not Start the Saw With the Blade Engaged*: Once the motor is turned on, the blade should be allowed to reach full speed before beginning the cut.

*Maintain a Good Position*: When standing at the table saw, maintain a good solid stance with a wide base to keep a good balance. Additionally, one should not stand directly in front of the blade, so if a kickback should occur, the stock will not kick back into the body, but will slide past the operator's midsection.

*Never Reach Over a Moving Blade*: Wait until the blade comes to a full stop before reaching or making any adjustments.

*Use Proper Inserts*: When using a table saw, the proper zero-clearance blade inserts should always be used. When using a stacked dado blade, a proper insert should also be used. Without a blade insert, a piece of stock could fall into the saw cabinet and become a projectile.

*Never Free-Hand a Cut*: Always use the fence or miter gauge to guide the stock. However, keep in mind that the fence and miter gauge should never be used together, as the end grain of a piece of stock can bind against the fence.

*Check Stock for Foreign Objects*: Before beginning any cut, visually check the board being cut for any foreign objects such as a screw, nail, staple or even a loose knot in the wood. Any of these can come loose and become a dangerous projectile if it comes in contact with a spinning blade. A specially-designed metal detector is great for checking for hidden fasteners in stock, particularly when working with recycled material.

*Use a Push Stick*: When the board being cut has less than about six inches width of stock away from the blade, a push stick should be used to help push the board through the blade. This will help keep the woodworker's fingers safely away from the blade. Proper push sticks can be built in the shop or purchased at any fine woodworking supplier

Most importantly, have fun and enjoy woodworking.


----------



## Mely5862 (May 31, 2009)

Great list as I'm expecting my first table saw any day now (on back order from Grizzley) . I can't wait! I think I will post this near the saw as a reminder to be as safe as possible. Thanks!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Bently, Thats funny. I think I've run a few pieces through the saw free hand, well maybe more then a few. LOL.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have too, but only very short cuts. Anything longer than the width of the blade is dangerous territory IMO.

Mely5862, lets hope you never have your first kickback ) Stand to the side just in case. Good luck with the new saw, have fun with it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Never put your finger where you would'nt put your pecker.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Grumpy my friend, THAT is good advise!!!

Thanks Keith. Good advise never sours.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice one Grumpy


----------

